# Aim Small, Miss Small



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So I was out tonight plinking cans off of a platform like I do and was struggling a bit. I've actually been a little off my shot for a couple of days but whatever, it will come back.
Anyway, I was shooting at the cans while they were standing up and it took me eight or ten shots to get them all down. Frustrated I said to myself (possibly in too loud a voice







) "I'll just lay them down and shoot at the bottom of the can, couldn't be any worse". So down went the cans and I went back to where I was standing fifteen paces or so away.
First shot was a little high and then POP POP POP POP, four cans down in the next four shots. Great! Let's see if I can do it again. Same result, five shots for four can bottoms. Next round took six but my wife distracted me after the second one and it was getting dark by then.
What I think was happening was that I really had to focus to hit the bottoms of the cans. If I was thinking to myself "I can hit these standing up cans all day long" then I wasn't really paying attention to my shooting but when I knew that it would be a challenge then I setteled in and really paid attention to what I was doing. Aim small, miss small.
I know I could have tried aiming at one letter on the standing up can just as easily but my brain just doesn't work that way. Next time you're slumping instead of putting up a bigger target or moving closer maybe do the opposite and see what happens.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, that's where I first heard it too.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Its true once when I was 7 years old I was bullied by a 16 year old boy,he was head boy or something in the home I was in(Nazareth house) anyway after feeling the stick many times that he used to carry,I began carrying darts,I don't know why I choose darts but it gave me a sense of security.

One day he chased me across a playground,I knew if he got hold of me I was to get the stick...yep sods law I fell trying to escape but then instinct kicked in from 30 feet I launched a dart aiming for his eye...I aimed small and missed the bulls eye (luckily) but the dart stayed embedded in the tear duct instead OUCH and I LMAO....funny he never bullied me again after that


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

M_J said:


> So I was out tonight plinking cans off of a platform like I do and was struggling a bit. I've actually been a little off my shot for a couple of days but whatever, it will come back.
> Anyway, I was shooting at the cans while they were standing up and it took me eight or ten shots to get them all down. Frustrated I said to myself (possibly in too loud a voice
> 
> 
> ...


excellent advice,ive takien to using a half inch sharpie lid cap as a target from 33 ft and its payin off


----------



## TADeadliest (Aug 13, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


>


this is my favorite scene


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

The late ,great Jaybird often told me "Don't aim at the rat, aim at a speck on the rat!"


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


>


One of the best fighting scenes I have ever seen and truly a feast on a high-end surround system (especially in 7.1)

cheers


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

For me, this is one of the BEST and easiest to remember bits of advice that I have seen on the forum to date (except when naturalfork advised me to get rid of fork grooves on my naturals = awesome!)
Thanks for posting the info!!!!!!!!


----------

